# Scarecrow/Corpse Mask



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

This was my first serious attempt at a paper mache mask. Eventually, I want to use it as the face for a full scarecrow, but as I am currently lacking in storage space for a large prop, that will have to wait.










Used a plastic mask blank for the base, tissues for the top layer of mache to give it texture, and a few scraps of burlap.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it - great job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That's pretty creepy.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Really great Scarecrow head! I love the twisted look and the burlap is definitely a nice touch. Now all he needs is a body and there'll be no crows at your house!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This has a uniquely primitive, aboriginal look to it.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great looking mask!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Build your scarecrow so that it can be taken apart for storage.
Traditional scarecrows were a couple of branches lashed together covered by old clothing stuffed with straw, with a stuffed sack and an old hat for the head. You can build yours the same way, or, if you prefer, use PVC pipe and fittings for the framework, but the point is you can make your scarecrow easily storable during the offseason, just use your imagination.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Love the color you achieved for the face. Has a real aged and dry leather look to it.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree with Roxy- it almost looks like a shrunken head! So I guess you achieved the corpsey look- great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The mask looks fantastic. I love the style, it will make a great scarecrow.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very unique and scary. I am liking this.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

dude that's awesome


----------



## ladysherry (Jan 25, 2012)

I really like his look. What type/color stain or paint did you use? I want one too


----------



## VexFX (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## NoxRequiem (Feb 25, 2011)

ladysherry said:


> I really like his look. What type/color stain or paint did you use? I want one too


All coloring was done simply with acrylic paint.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

love it!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great scarecrow head! Love the color!


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

Very, very nice.

I wonder......................If I put tjhis guy on a scarecrow in my front yard, do you think it would keep the doves from taking a dump on my Jeep? LOL!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wicked! love it!


----------

